# my aunt hit my puppy



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

i was upstairs when my aunt came to visit. i didnt know the puppy was upstairs outside my room until my aunt called her to go downstairs because she wasnt allowed upstairs. 
the puppy also had a little of her "excited pee" on the staircase. my aunt came up just as i was going out of my room and she saw the pee and dragged the puppy by the skin around her neck and made her smell her pee while slapping her. 
she continued using this method of discipline with the puppy(pulling by the scruff) afterwards even though she didnt hit her as much.
i couldnt stop my aunt because she takes pride in being an experienced dog owner and i didnt want to offend her. she was also kinda strict with me when i was growing up so i was afraid of her.
after that my puppy sprinted downstairs and practically tumbled her way down, and missing like a couple of steps on each flight of stairs. my stairs are also really slippery.

i want to know if this will cause any damage to my puppy in terms of temperament. im not gonna bring her out for her walk today because i want rest her legs.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG - Hello No! my birth mom slapped Angeles on his nose with a newspaper and I told her "Don't!" She just looked at me and I said - "My DA** DOG! Not YOURS!" Besides, you don't want me whacking your nose w/a paper or putting your nose in the toilet when you tinkle a little on the seat!" She hasn't touched him again. I know you don't want to cause a conflict with your Aunt. I can't say if it will hurt his temperament or not but I was always told we are here to protect them as much as they are here to protect us. 

So sorry to hear that happen! I did use it as an opportunity to tell her that she should help me reinforce "Nay!" and "Leave it!" commands. I asked her to help me with that in the future. But I still had to raise my voice - cause sometimes you just have to!


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

Well if that inst how you want your puppy raised then IMO you need to have the fortitude to say something and defend your dog. A simple "I would appreciate if you didn't handle my dog like that, that isn't the method of training we are using" and then escalating further if that doesn't work. I am assuming your aunt is a guest, and she should abide by the house rules. Personally no one better touch my dog in a way that I don't approve of or they will find their stuff on the step and not be invited back.

If that isn't an option I would make darn sure the pup is in your control (tethered with a leash possibly) so that you are controlling the pups interactions.

Sometimes its difficult to stand up to a bully, but in the end that is part of being a responsible pet owner. It is your pup and you are the responsible party for that pup. You need to speak up for it when it cannot, especially if you don't like the situation it is being put in.

Again, this is all just my opinion, its a hard position to be in.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> Quote: Well if that inst how you want your puppy raised then IMO you need to have the fortitude to say something and defend your dog.


Hate to say it, but that was my first thought too when I read your post. I can't say I can't empathize, because growing up I was unable to stand up for myself among certain relatives of my own.

However, learning that you're a person too, just as learning that your older relatives aren't always right is a part of growing up and maturing. In my opinion, you aren't ready to be responsible for another life until you have the willingness to stand up for and protect them. That includes from relatives such as your aunt. 

Try to work on that. Like I said, I know it's difficult. I hope you will surprise yourself the first time you find you DO have the ability to stand up for yourself and your pup, even against relatives or people in a position of authority. You don't have to be rude or violent, just firm. Good luck.

-Jackie


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I totally get where you are comming from. I have an aunt that was really hard on me when I was a kid. No one was there to stop it, no one saw how it effected me. You obviously love your pup, think of it in the terms of if it was a child of yours and you were watching it face that "fight or flight" instinct that everything has. You are going to have to stand up of the pup, like you wanted someone to stand up for you when you were afraid of her, and still are. You dont have to be nasty about it if you are not comfortable. You can say something like, "I appreciate your effort, however I will take care of this situation" and take your dog and carry it away. Or if you have to have it around her, keep it tethered so you can keep it "out of her reach". If all else fails, it is going to be up to YOU to protect it and keep the fear factor from comming in to this animal. Hope this helps some.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Take your dog with you everywhere, but your aunts. Leave him home, or take him to a kennel if you are staying overnight. 

I am sorry, but I understand being afraid of people. I have a lunatic for an aunt too. It is simply not ok to subject your puppy to that kind of treatment. 

In the moment it is hard to know what the right thing to do is. 

Your aunt is no dog-expert. Her methods of training are outdated and will cause your pup problems if she continues to be exposed to her. 

If you must take the pup over there, then you need to call your aunt on the phone and tell her that you are extremely offended that she disciplined your dog, and that you will not come at all if she tries anything like that again. Frankly, I would keep the puppy away from her.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

This is heartbreaking, methods like this are archaic at best and down right abusive, long term effects for one incident are likely to be little. But you must step up for your pup. I also understand being afraid to stand up to someone, meet my dad sometime







I love him to death, but when it comes to animals he has the same view (at least he did until he met dogs I raised) as your aunt. At 10 years old I stood up to him when he was dragging my dog to a puddle of pee. Normally I would have been terrified, but NO ONE TOUCHES MY DOG LIKE THAT EVER!!! I was willing to take anything to keep my puppy safe, even if it meant getting smacked myself instead (he never hit me, but fear has no logic) Either stand up to her, or stay away from her, either way, keep that pup away from her if she wont respect your wishes, if you cant protect that puppy from abuse, then you will end up with a mess on your hands!!!
Look, get into some classes with that puppy, keep her attached to you with a leash, you are all she has and she is depending on you to keep her safe! So step up, there are worse things in life than having an Aunt mad at you.. One of them is letting a defensless animal be abused.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Betsy reminded me of my 14 year old self. I was a rather timid, non-confrontational child (though you'd NEVER know it now!







) and I finally got my first GSD after years of proving myself, so she was one special little puppy! I'll openly admit, I thought myself knowledgeable, which I was for 14, but didn't know a fraction of what I know now. So, when it came to hiring a trainer, I went with the first recommendation someone gave me for a trainer who worked with GSDs. The day of his first home visit, my pup was ten weeks old. At one point in the introductions, he corrected the pup for jumping on the couch and pushed her off, whacking her little puppy head against the sharp corner of the end table. That should have served enough warning, but I chose to let it go and give him the benefit of the doubt, thinking it may have been an accident. He came back one week later and during outside exercises expected a now 11 week old pup to master a down-stay. When she broke it, that







called my little sister and her friend over, told them to ride their bikes in circles around the pup in a down-stay, and then corrected the all-be heck out of my pup when she jumped up to move. This guy was BIG, intimidating, and mean. But after that happened, I felt an instinctual anger and protectiveness in me. Little 14 year old me stood stock still and demanded that the horrible trainer leave right that very second. He tried to get nasty in his explanation and insistence that "he is an adult and he's worked with GSDs for 25 years and he knows what he is doing," but I didn't back down. I still look back on that as one of the moments I've been proudest of.

That was NOT an easy thing for me to do, but if I hadn't stood up for my puppy, who would have?

-Jackie


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh I am sorry! I can understand your reticence to confront your Aunt directly. I don't know if you were a guest in her home or she was at your home. If you were at her home and puppy began to pee, thta you have a responsibility to clean up and insure your pup is supervised at all times so this does not happen again. 

Having a dog is very big responsibilty and if you don't stand up for your pup who will? Maybe you can use having a dog as a good reason to work on your sefl confidence. Training and caring for a pup will help that.

You can also go online and print off some info on modern methods for your aunt and left her know when you give it to her that these are the methods we use.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think your puppy will be mentally disturbed by this incident. It might be slightly harmful and it might be slightly beneficial. It might be good for him to know that the world can be cruel and unjust; it might help him appreciate what he has and to be more cautious.

If I was you; I would sit down and have a little talk with your aunt. I would tell her that submissive or excited wetting is an accident and it's inappropriate to discipline a dog for an accident. I would also tell your aunt that even if it was deliberate that your aunts response was inappropriate because it was excessive. She terrified the puppy just for having an accident.

If your aunt cannot accept that and agree to mellow out and leave you in control; then perhaps you should avoid your aunt. If your aunt doesn't agree I would definitely keep the dog away from your aunt.

I agree with others in that you need to stand up to your aunt and have a talk with her and/or to put her in the doghouse.


----------



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks everyone. she only visits occasionally. my brother let her in.
she used to feed my other dog table scraps which causes him to vomit.
i just dont want to cause any conflict because she is reaaaaaaaaally sensitive, and our family had disputes in the past, and our relationship just improved.

she takes things personally, and she truly believe she is very experienced in terms of dog owning, and she always boasts about her dogs. she always tries to give me advice about caring for my dogs, and i dont think she will take it very well if i tell her that her method is wrong.

i guess i might just crate my puppy or leave her outside the house the next time my aunt visits so the puppy wouldnt make any mistakes.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: emoduck she truly believe she is very experienced in terms of dog owning,


Unfortunately, an unbelievably large number of people like to think this of themselves. But just because they believe so doesn't make it true.
I can empathize with you at some level here. My first reaction when relatives or friends do something inappropriate like this is to freeze and not be able to do anything out of sheer disbelief at what I'm witnessing and for fear of offending. Had an aunt who vigorously pulled on Wolfie's baby ears, which had not stood up yet. Couldn't say anything at that point but I made sure that she had zero interaction with my puppy until he was fully grown and able to defend himself or get away before the old coot could do anything unpleasant. This was not an aunt you could sit down and talk sense into. She also considers herself to be an "experienced dog owner"







I guess you have to decide first whether your aunt is a specimen like this and then decide on the course of action.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You keep posting that you are resting her legs? did she ever recover from the incident where she got hurt? Is she still having problems? did you take her to the vet?

If she's not having problems you don't need to rest her legs.

I'm sorry about your aunt. I would have exploded on her but as I get older I have less and less tolerance. I would crate your puppy or leave her outside to protect her. You could put her in a room away from your aunt.

Are you under 18? Living in your parents home? I'm getting the impression from your posts that you are not the one in charge of the household?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And I just re-rad that your Aunt was visiting in your home? Or the home you share with family (parents). If you are under 18 you might have mom and dad speak with her gently. Or if you don't want the confrontation, crate the pup to keep her safe.

No, this incident is not going to mar her for life, but when we use or allow others to use scare tactics and harsh, unfair corrections with our dog we can, over time, negatively affect the trust they hvae in us.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Aunts suck!








My aunt was like horrified of my puppy. He was like 10 pounds. She would touch him like he was diseased... I was like "EW







is wrong with you? Its a puppy! Hes not going to rip your arm off!"
I made sure I kept my dog away from her incase she decided to do something STUPID.
Just try & keep your pup away from her


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: emoduck...
> i just dont want to cause any conflict because she is reaaaaaaaaally sensitive, and our family had disputes in the past, and our relationship just improved.
> 
> she takes things personally, and she truly believe she is very experienced in terms of dog owning, and she always boasts about her dogs. she always tries to give me advice about caring for my dogs, and i dont think she will take it very well if i tell her that her method is wrong.
> ...


I can understand the delimma you're in with your puppy and your aunt.

Can you talk to your aunt, using a lot of finess, and gently tell her that you're using a different method of training your puppy and that if she sees the pup doing something wrong to bring it to your attention?

If that's not possible, then bear in mind that you are your puppy's only advocate - it's your responsibility to ensure she's not abused by anyone, including your sensitive aunt - remember that puppies are sensitive too. There's a big difference between someone giving you advice (right or wrong) and someone who's mistreating your puppy. 

I can understand your problem, and if your aunt won't listen and you're unable to stand up to her, then do what's necessary to protect your puppy. As you said, you can crate her, put her out in the yard (if you can guarantee that your aunt won't go out there and "correct" her for some infraction of the rules), take your puppy and leave the house until your aunt departs, or ask a friend to watch her at his/her house until your aunt leaves.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you witnessed someone abusing your dog and you
did nothing about it. you abused your dog as much as your aunt
did. what's wrong with you!!!



> Originally Posted By: emoduck my aunt came up just as i was going out of my room and she saw the pee and dragged the puppy by the skin around her neck and made her smell her pee while slapping her.
> she continued using this method of discipline with the puppy(pulling by the scruff) afterwards even though she didnt hit her as much.
> i couldnt stop my aunt because she takes pride in being an experienced dog owner and i didnt want to offend her. she was also kinda strict with me when i was growing up so i was afraid of her.
> after that my puppy sprinted downstairs and practically tumbled her way down, and missing like a couple of steps on each flight of stairs. my stairs are also really slippery.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad you witnessed someone abusing your dog and you
> did nothing about it. you abused your dog as much as your aunt
> did. what's wrong with you!!!
> 
> ...


I would be gentler on emoduck. We don't know how accurate his/her story is. A lot of this has to do with perspective and/or opinion. There may be additional extenuating circumstances that were not mentioned. Sometimes people can have something like stockholm syndrome where respect, love and/or fear can make choices complex and difficult. Her aunt seems to have good intentions though it sounds like her methodology is shady if the story is accurate. 

If the story is true as told, the way I perceive it, I would recommend to gently and tactfully try to stand up to the aunt.

Another thing I would mention to the aunt is the way that the aunt is treating the dog, the dog would might become more fearful of the aunt and the wetting might likely become worse if unfair and heavy-handed discipline is allowed to continue. Abuse can cause and/or antagonize submissive/fear wetting.

Hitler's dog seemed to be exceptionally submissive to Hitler; which seems to suggest that Hitler abused his dog.

Put yourself in the mind of the puppy. Apparently the puppy was having submissive and/or happy wettings. How would you feel if you try to express yourself as happy to see someone and/or to show them respect and they suddenly fly off at the handle at you. That would probably confuse, and scare and possibly make you feel guilty and insecure.

It would be like smiling at someone and offering them a handshake and they start fighting you. It would be like bowing to someone in respect and having them assault you. It would make me think that the person is nuts and/or make me wonder if I did something wrong that I was unaware of.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

WAIT. 
Scruffing a dog is NOT abuse.
HITTING a dog is abuse.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RWAIT.
> Scruffing a dog is NOT abuse.
> HITTING a dog is abuse.


What is the difference? I swat my dog on the behind all the time to get his attention (he thinks its a sign of affection or invitation to play). And when we do rough house he gets smacked around quite a bit and he LOVES it. Now if I were to grab (and I mean simply grab, no shaking or unecessary pressure) his scruff (or flanks), he would drop to the ground and scream like I was killing him. And I've never scruffed or flanked him (grab and shake or pull up). I have grabbed his flank once for safety and boy I never thought a dog could make such sounds (and that was AFTER I let go, he sat on the ground screeching for a good 15 seconds after I let go after about 1 second of grabbing him). I just want to say again, the only reason i grabbed him was because it was a potentially dangerous life or death situation.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I mean HITTING a dog to be mean. Not as you do, as a play smack.
I dont know what a flank is.

But when my boy was younger he would go into the road & driveway (bussiness is right next door) I would scruff him when he went into the road.
Not to make him squeal, but to get his attention & look him in the eyes & say "no driveway." He NEVER went in the road/driveway after I did that to him like 3 times.

I dont look at that as abuse.
Hitting or kicking your dog, screaming at it, stuff like that is evil.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RWAIT.
> Scruffing a dog is NOT abuse.
> HITTING a dog is abuse.


I disagree. It depends on how and why.

Scuffing a dog in a fashion that is disciplinary when it has done nothing that deserves discipline is something I would consider abusive. I think disciplining a puppy by scuffing it because it had a happy or submissive pee is somewhat abusive.

I'm not exactly a fan of hitting dogs. However if you hit a dog gently in play I don't consider that abusive. Gently slapping a dog on the snout I feel could be classified as hitting; yet under certain circumstances I consider it acceptable. If a dog starts nipping at people or becoming excessively aggressive and/or toothy with other animals then I might consider a gentle slap on the snout to be acceptable.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Hitler's dog, what are you trying to say or what are you saying?
i don't think Hitler's name deserves to be mentioned in any
conversation on this forum.


[/quote] [/quote]

Hitler's dog seemed to be exceptionally submissive to Hitler; which seems to suggest that Hitler abused his dog.

[/quote]


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im not saying scruffing for peeing inside.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Back to the original poster - I don't give a rat's butt how sensitive your aunt is - confront her on this one. 
It sounds to me like you are living in your parent's house, with at least one sibling. Perhaps you can enlist their help to keep your pup away from your aunt.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadHitler's dog, what are you trying to say or what are you saying?
> i don't think Hitler's name deserves to be mentioned in any
> conversation on this forum.


I think you're being ridiculous. I think it's important to learn from mistakes that have been made in the past. If we don't learn from history, we are doomed to repeat it.

This is some of the film footage that I'm talking about. Though Hitler seems to be loving and affectionate to his dog; his dog's behavior seems to suggest that perhaps Hitler had periodically abused the dog. In this film footage the dog seems to be unusually submissive; which seems to suggest that the dog was fearful and had been abused by Hitler in the past. The dog seems to look like it is terrified and doesn't trust Hitler.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSepU6CbVn8&NR=1


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DogGone
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadHitler's dog, what are you trying to say or what are you saying?
> ...


Thanks for that link, that was cool.
Not necessarily that he abused the dog, I think the dog sensed he wasn't right in the head. He was also a HUGE drug addict, so the dog may have picked up on that. He had very erratic behavior, I'm sure the dog witnessed many rages. I hope he didn't physically abuse the dog but who knows?


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Going farther off on a tangent

There often seems to be a two-way correlation between drug abuse (especially amphetamines and alcohol) and abusive behavior. Though Hitler was supposedly a teetotaler with alcohol; he allegedly vacillated between concoctions of methamphetamines and narcotics which may have amplified his nutty and abusive behavior.

I can't help but notice that often dogfighting rings have some sort of connection with drug abuse and drug trade. Most of the dog fighting rings seem to have a connection with methamphetamines. I can't help but wonder if methamphetamines are amplifying/contributing to the cruel behavior.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

"I can't help but notice that often dogfighting rings have some sort of connection with drug abuse and drug trade. Most of the dog fighting rings seem to have a connection with methamphetamines. I can't help but wonder if methamphetamines are amplifying/contributing to the cruel behavior. "

If you have ever been around somebody on or coming down off of meth or anything, they are very abusive both physcially and mentally.
My neighbours use drugs and I can't help but wonder how their dogs are treated. They also have a female who gave birth to a litter earlier this year, and then kept one of the boys from it. One out of four of their dogs are spayed/neutered. 
Makes me wonder if I should get Vida fixed before shes 9 months because I don't want to even run the risk of her getting pregnant.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught my dog not to go into the road, step off the curb, don't
go on my neighbors lawns or driveways, don't walk out of
the house when the doors are open and all sorts
of things without a flank (flanking, i don't know
what that is), scruff or hit. 



> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> But when my boy was younger he would go into the road & driveway (bussiness is right next door) I would scruff him when he went into the road.
> Not to make him squeal, but to get his attention & look him in the eyes & say "no driveway." He NEVER went in the road/driveway after I did that to him like 3 times.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi taught my dog not to go into the road, step off the curb, don't
> go on my neighbors lawns or driveways, don't walk out of
> the house when the doors are open and all sorts
> of things without a flank (flanking, i don't know
> ...


Ok, that doesnt mean Im abusing my dog........?
Our driveway is a life or death situation sir.
If your child was about to get hit by a car, would you quietly & calmy move him?
Or take him by force?
IE snagging him by the arm & say "do not ever do that again"


AGAIN, this is all different training methods.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

gotta agree with Angel here.
Some methods that work for certain dogs don't work for others.
I also don't think she's just randomly scruffing her dog because she wants to, it's for a good reason.
And teaching a dog to not go on your neighbours lawns and out open doors is different than teaching him/her to not go run into to road.
I'm sure if Angel could've, she would've held her dog back and said "no" firmly or something. However when your dog is about to run into the street you don't have much time to think.
I've had to do the same thing with my previous dog when she was going into the street.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes kaitykaity!
I just dont go around scruffing him for no reason.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Kaitykaity on the same tangent.

I had some neighbors that were rumored to do methamphetamines and/or crack. They looked and acted an awful lot like methamphetamine and/or crack addicts. The guy had a dog and he was very abusive of the dog. When the dog would get away from him he would yell and scream and curse at the dog; he would chase the dog around until he eventually caught the dog then he would beat the dog with the leash; I tried to tell him that he was doing the wrong thing; the way he was disciplining the dog was just making the dog afraid of him and afraid of the leash; the guy would not listen to me as "I did not know what I was talking about". He was one of the people that called me rich; yet he and his woman would buy premium boze, premium beer and chain-smoked premium brand name cigarettes. He told me he couldn't afford to feed his dog and his dog didn't have its vaccinations because he couldn't afford them. Allegedly they also bet on horses and had an illicit drug habit; but they couldn't afford to take care of their dog. It seems that like many people in my neighborhood and in the world they just have their priorities screwed up. It seems they are so addicted to illicit drugs, nicotine, alcohol, gambling that they choose to spend the money on their addictions rather than on their dog.

On occasion I drink more than my share of alcohol; but I can take it or leave the alcohol and I don't abuse or neglect my dog.

They would leave the dog alone in the house for about 16 to 20 hours a day because they would go to work and then go out and party without even coming home to let the dog out; then when they would get home they would yell, scream, curse and possibly beat the dog for having an accident. They got in trouble because they were renting and were not allowed to have a dog so they were threatened with eviction. They asked if I would take the dog; I agreed. I took the dog, it was a nice dog, but it was strange because as much as the dog was abused, it missed the guy. The guy claimed he loved the dog but yet I had his dog for about three months and not once did he ever come over to visit his dog even though a few times I invited him and his woman to come over and grill out and have a few cheap lowbrow beers. One night they walked by and barked at their dog; of course the dog barked back because it desperately missed them. They said that barking was just their way of making their dog feel better. I told them it was inappropriate that they bark late at night because it made the dog bark back and it was disturbing the peace and upsetting the dog; if they really wanted to make the dog feel better they should come over and visit with the dog or take it out on a walk or for a ride; but they never did. I never saw them walking their dog; “that they loved so much“.

The guy lost his job and he started to shake me down wanting me to pay them for the dog. I was taking a loss taking the dog. I'm somewhat financially challenged myself. The dog was a big dog and an eater and a chewer. The dog probably did a couple hundred dollars worth of damage chewing up my fence and carpets. I couldn't afford to pay the guy anything. He threw a fit and insisted on having the dog back. I gave him the dog back. A few hours later he claimed he didn't have anything to feed the dog and asked me for some dog food. I told him I wasn't going to give him any dog food; I told him he was smoking cigarettes and drinking booze and whatnot so he should be able to afford some food for the dog. A few days later they were evicted. It turns out he was fired and he hadn't been paying rent. I think he wanted me to pay money for the dog so they could get drugs to get stoned, because what he was asking for wasn't enough for rent. He asked for me to take the dog back but I refused because he had reneged on his previous agreements and because I was afraid he would continue to try to shake me down. I feared for the dog; but I was afraid if I took the dog that the guy would milk it and make our lives miserable. I was afraid if the dog was here that the guy might come back and steal, vandalize or become violent.

What's even more scary is about a month before they were evicted his woman told me that she wanted kids. They couldn't even take care of a single dog and they wanted kids? Insane. Maybe she was hitting on me; but I didn’t want anything to do with it.

And people wonder why I hate hard-core drugs and hard-core alcoholics.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Personally, I think that everybody is equal, black or white; drug user or not. I have never witnessed or heard my neighbours abusing their dogs, we gave them a cat once but somebody else (clean) in their family ended up taking him to a good home. However I know these dogs do suffer because they are around the people smoking, whether this be cigarettes or meth. I don't live in the best neighbourhood and most people have pitbulls, they had a VERY nice pitbull who wouldn't hurt a fly. My dog would go after him and he would just stand there behind the fence looking at him. They had the dog put down to get back at one another. Around here we DO need dogs for protection - part of the reason why I got my GSD (on the same note im not training her to hurt people or anything, her barking at people in the yard will be benificial though)
Occasionally their dogs will get out and one of the little ones will come on my property and start barking at me and my dogs. I make it clear that they better get their dog off of my property of they will be sorry (them, not the dog) The guy drives a big rig (well two actually) and they are parked in the driveway. Ruined our driveway completely to get the trucks in and out, we have called the city numerous times and nothing has been done. It's ridiculous. If you took the dog from them, I would've made up a contract. I think you are a very good person for taking the dogs from them. I would never do that for my neighbours. I apologize, I understand where you're coming from by teaching your dogs to stay out of your neighbours yard. Drug users are usually chronic liars, I don't know why but they are. My sister used to abuse meth when she was 15-18, she is now 20 doing very well with her son and fiance, clean of drugs and never used while pregnant. She lied about everything. My neighbours tell us their poodle mix is pregnant with the 100 pound rottis puppies (cruelty at it's finest I think.) when she isn't. They tell us this and that and it never happens; talk is cheap right? Numerous times I have had my neighbours ask for dog food. I don't answer the door anymore, period, unless I know who it is because I'm sick of them asking for dog food. If you're going to have four dogs, you need to find the finances for them or don't have them. The funny thing about the guy next door is that while he's smoking a bowl, he's saying that people who smoke pot are low lifes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know how people on this board were treated when they lived with their parents. But if my parent's sister did this to my dog in my parent's house I could not as a child have done anything, even said anything to get the aunt to stop.

I think it is a bit unfair to call the op an abuser. 

I think we should remember that when we live in our parents' home, that we are sometimes powerless to stop the adults around us from doing stupid thing.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

emoduck

the situation is over and there is nothing that can be done to undo what your aunt did. you can only move forward from here with the knowledge you have now. when she visits again, I would watch the interraction between her and the pup like an eagle. I would not let either of them out of my sight for even a second.

If she were to attempt to discipline your pup, jump in, pick the pup up, look at the tag and just look at your aunt and say something like "Yep, still my dog. I'm trying a new approach to discipline and so, while I appreciate your help, I'll take it over from here."

That way you are not offending the aunt, upsetting your parents, or letting the dog be put into a situation that they should not be in. 

But try try try to make sure that the pup and your aunt are not in a situation where they are alone together.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow this went off on a tangent! Still trying to figure out what Hitler's dog had to do with this puppy, but I am occassionally dim witted!









I do agree that scruffing is not neceassarily abusive as was mentioned, if it is done for a reason the puppy can equate as fair discipline. It would not be my first preference. 

I agree with Emily, this is over and press on. She has good advice for you.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Woah!!! How the HECK did this get onto Hitler's dog? And all based on a 25 second video that didn't even show only Hilter and his dog? And am not at all getting how the video of Hilter has anything to do with the OP's aunt roughing up his puppy??? Are you trying to make a coorelation between his Aunt being the same as a man who performed ethnic cleansing on an entire continent?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: emoduck...
> the puppy also had a little of her "excited pee" on the staircase. my aunt came up just as i was going out of my room and she saw the pee and * dragged the puppy by the skin around her neck and <span style="color: #FF0000"> made her smell her pee while slapping </span> her. *
> she continued using this method of discipline with the * puppy(pulling by the scruff) afterwards <span style="color: #FF0000"> even though she didnt hit her as much</span>. *


I think people are forgetting one thing about the original post, equating "scruffing" with claims the puppy was abused. She also hit/slapped the puppy, forced it to smell its pee, and scruffed it - which IMHO is abusive.

While it sounded like the poster is young, his age isn't mentioned.


----------

